# Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.



## Koi_2010_ (14. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

Haben nun seit Anfang des Jahres einen Koiteich,
Und nun ihr kennt bestimmt das altbewerte und nervige Thema "grünes Wasser".
Nun seit einiger Zeit ist es einfach unfassbar schlimm geworden.
Da unsere Wasserpflanzen Tag für Tag gelber werden und auch schon eingehen.
Wir benutzen kein Substrat oder (Teich-)Pflanzenerde, rein Pflanze mit Körbe und Steine.

*Fakten zum Teich.*
*Teichmaterial*
Folie
*Teichgröße in m²*
6-7 
*Größte Teichtiefe in m*
1,5 
*Teichvolumen in Liter*
ca. 2500l 
*Teichtechnik (Filter, Pumpe)*
Selfmade 3 Kammer Filter +UV
- 1. Filterschwämme und Filterwatte
- 2. Bioblocks + Zeolith
- 3. Lavagestein
(dazu noch 2 Springbrunnen Pumpen zur Wasserrotation)
*Besatz*
20-30cm Kigoi
15-20cm Platinum Ogon
7-10cm Shusui
7-10cm Thaisho Sanshoku 

Haben vor einem Monat noch eine Wasserprobe bei uns im Zoogeschäft (Maxi ***) überprüfen lassen.
*Werte waren:*
ph-Wert = 7,5
Leitfähigkeit = 422ms
Phosphat = (keine Werte)
Karbonathärte = 5°
Nitrit = 0,05ml/L
Nitratwert = 10mg/l
Eisengehalt = (keine Werte)

Wollte nix überstürzen... und auch nicht gerade mit der Chemiekeule...
Wären froh wenn Ihr uns weiterhelfen könntet, bzw mit Rat zur seite steht.
Vieleicht haben wir was nicht beachtet oder was Falsch gemacht.

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder des Teiches...


----------



## heiko-rech (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo,

erst einmal herzlich willkommen. Ich hoffe du hast ein dickes Fell, denn wenn deine Angaben zum Teichvolumen stimmen wirst du bald einiges an Kritik zu hören bekommen. Denn 2500L sind für Koi viel zu klein. 

Was dein Wasserproblem angeht, so würde ich auf zu wenige Pflanzen tippen. Ich sehe keine Unterwasserpflanzen, keine Scwimmblattpflanzen etc. Vermutlich hat der Teich auch viel Sonne. Das Problem ist, dass du Fische hast, die auch deine  Pflanzen anfressen. Die meisten Koihalter mit kleineren Teichen haben dann einen sog. Koipool, ohnePflanzen im Fischbereich und entsprechender Filtertechnik bzw. eigenem Pflanzenfilter, an den die Fische nicht herankommen.

Bei großen naturnahen Teichen mit Koibesatz ist das weniger ein Problem, da hier viel mehr Pflanzen sind, als die Fische je anknabbern könnten. 

Die Schwebalgen, die für das grüne Wasser verantwortlich sind, könntest du mit einer UVC und einem Vliesfilter bekämpfen. Die UVC alleine bringt meiner Meinung nach nicht viel. Die gelbfärbung der Pflanzen hört sich nach Eisenmangel an.

Lies dich einfach mal durch die ganzen Treads von diesem Jahr zum Thema grünes Wasser, dann sollten die meisten Fragen geklärt sein.

Bitte schreig auch noch ein wenig mehr zu deinem Teich, vor allem, ob das Volumen stimmt, welches Pflanzsubstrat du drin hast, Tiefenprofil etc.

Noch was zu den Wasserwerten: Auf Dauer lohnt sich die Ausgabe für eine Grundausstattung an Wassertests durchaus.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Boxerfan (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hei,Zuerst einmal herzlich Willkommen.
Nun zu Deinem Problem, ich würde sagen, laß die Fische raus. 2500 ltr. sind definitiv zu wenig für den Besatz. Fische raus, Pflanzen rein, dann klappt das mit dem Wasser.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hi Koi2010

Tipp 1 Dein Richtiger Name wäre schön damit wir dich auch damit ansprechen können...

Tipp 2 Sag uns doch mal Bitte die Genauen Masse deines Teiches...(Dann kann dir echt VIEL Besser geholfen werden)

Und ich sehe gerade das 4 Kois beheimatet sind in dem Teich..
Raus mit den fischen und Pflanzen Rein...
Und mach doch bitte mal eine Kontrolle ob bei deinem UVC nicht die Lampe Defekt ist?? (Würde die Schwebealgen Bildung Erklären)
Und was für eine Leistung (Liter in der Stunde)hat deine Pumpe??


----------



## zAiMoN (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo, 

Ich glaub es nicht wenn ich das so sehe/lese, 

Wie bist du dazu gekommen einen (Koi)Teich zu bauen ?

Wer hat dir erzählt das man das so machen kann? 

Hast du die 4 Koi da gekauft wo du dich über den Teichbau informiert hast? 

Maxizoo oder wie heisst der Laden? klingt wie Fressnapf 

oder hast du dich gar nicht informiert? nicht einmal hier im Internet?

Dachtest du dir einfach , Folie rein , paar Pflanzen für die Optik und ein kleiner platzsparender Filter reicht aus?

Ich fände es so traurig wenn du dich von diesem Maxi*** Verkäufern "volllabern"  lassen hast die nur dein Geld haben wollten ..

Laut deinem Profil biste doch 25 Jahre alt , da müsstest du doch daran denken sich vorher zu Informieren und zu Lesen ? 

Das Hobby Teich oder erst recht Koi ist kein "Hobby" wie "Shoppen" oder Party machen 

Da gehört eigentlich ein bischen mehr zu als eine Idee um es ohne böse Überraschungen zu betreiben, es muss auch unterhalten werden wie ein Auto!!??


Nimm das jetzt nicht persönlich oder so, ich frage mich nur wie es zu sowas kommen kann , hier sind ja fast jeden tag neue Threads, wo ich denke kaufen die sich irgendwelche Koi als Prestigeobjekt , und später kommen wieder die Krankheits oder Alle Koi tot Threads weil sie nicht beraten wurden oder oder...


----------



## Koi_2010_ (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Mal erlich Leute, ich habe mich hier angemeldet um das Problem mit einer erfahrenen Community zu lösen.
Und nicht um mich so persönlich kritisieren zu lassen.
Das nur mal so an Rande!!!
Aus den Zoo-Geschäften hole ich mir keine Inormationen, dafür gibt es das World Wide Web .
Ich persönlich bin ein Reptilienhalter und weis aus Erfahrung, das Erfahrungen anderer Halter viel mehr Wert haben, als die Infos aus einem Zoo-Geschäft.
Jedoch wieder zurück zum Thema.

Wir lassen nur die Wasserproben bei dem Maxi*** machen, da es hier in der nähe ist und es kostenlos ist.
Wollen aber in Zukunft selbst die Wasserdiagnose durchführen.
Jedoch tun sich da die Fragen wieder auf wie welcher Hersteller mit welchem Produkt.
Da man hier wieder von Produkt über Produkt überschütet wird.
Welches ist aus eurer Erfahrung ein vernümpftiges Set?

Die Fische haben wir von einem Freund bekommen, der weggezogen ist, und die Fische hallt nicht mitnehmen konnte.
Es handelt sich im übrigen um den Teich (Hobby) meines Vaters dem ich hier zur Seite stehe.
Ich persönlich bin durch mein Vater nebenbei an dieses Thema "Koi" herangeführt worden.
Der hallt nur zuvor eine Baumarkt Filterpumpe verwendet hatte.
Auf Grund der vergrößerung des Teiches, zu Anfang des Jahres, musste auch ein neuer Filter her.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte man hallt nur die g.Liter schätzen.

Da bin ich hallt im Netz auf die verschieden Mehr-Kammerfilter gestoßen.
Kurz darauf war klar, sowas brauchen wir.
Ein paar Tage später, nachdem alles da war, haben wir auch direkt mit begonnen.
Und da wir im Frühling ein leichtes Problem mit Fadenalgen hatten, habe ich hallt auch schnell eine UV Einheit organisiert (wie in den meisten Foren beschrieben).
Was das Problem auch über die Zeit löste.
Seit dem hatten wir auch keine Probleme mehr mit Algen und ein schönes klares Wasser mit Wasserwerte die stehts ok waren.

Zur Zeit sind wir kräftig dabei noch einen alleinstehenden Pflanzenfilter zu kostruieren.
Damit das Teichbecken Pflanzenfrei sein kann.(Problem hierbei der Platzmangel)
Der Teich an sich bekommt am Tag max. 3 Std direkte Sonne, da danach die Sonne hinterm Haus verschwindet.

Meine Vermutung für die grünliche färbung des Wasser, wäre die Blütezeit der Algen.
Oder liege ich hier falsch?!

Hier nochmal eine veranschaulichung der Teichmaße...

Ich möchte auch nur einfach das es den Tieren gut geht.


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo,


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> .
> Wollen aber in Zukunft selbst die Wasserdiagnose durchführen.
> Jedoch tun sich da die Fragen wieder auf wie welcher Hersteller mit welchem Produkt.
> Da man hier wieder von Produkt über Produkt überschütet wird.
> Welches ist aus eurer Erfahrung ein vernümpftiges Set?


Als Grundausstattung würde ich das Set von Tetra empfehlen, da ist O2, PH, GH, KH drin. Dann noch Nitrit, Eisen und ggf. Phosphat. Hersteller: Tetra, Sera oder JBL


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> .
> Und da wir im Frühling ein leichtes Problem mit Fadenalgen hatten, habe ich hallt auch schnell eine UV Einheit organisiert (wie in den meisten Foren beschrieben).


UV hilft bei Schwebalgen, aber nicht bei Fadenalgen.


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> .
> Zur Zeit sind wir kräftig dabei noch einen alleinstehenden Pflanzenfilter zu kostruieren.
> Damit das Teichbecken Pflanzenfrei sein kann.(Problem hierbei der Platzmangel)
> Der Teich an sich bekommt am Tag max. 3 Std direkte Sonne, da danach die Sonne hinterm Haus verschwindet.


Also wenn ich mir die Platzverhältnisse auf dem Foto ansehe, könnt ihr dort einfach keinen Teich bauen, der für Koi ausreichend ist. Der Pflanzenfilter wäre aber dennoch eine gute Ergänzung zum Teich.


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> .
> Meine Vermutung für die grünliche färbung des Wasser, wäre die Blütezeit der Algen.
> Oder liege ich hier falsch?!


Du hast einen Nährstoffüberschuss, der nicht von den höheren Pflanzen verarbeitet wird, Leider bist du auf meine Fragen im Bezug auf Bepflanzung und Substrat nicht eingegangen. Bitte mach das doch noch.

Auch deine  Filtermethode erscheint mir nicht optimal. Du tötest die Schwebalgen ab, beläßt dann aber die Toten Algen im Wasser. Das meinte ich mit einem Vliesfilter. der würde die toten Algen ausfiltern und die Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf entfernen. So dienen die toten ALgen als Nährstoff für die nächste Algengeneration. Daher auch nur die kurze Zeit mit klarem Wasser.


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> .
> Hier nochmal eine veranschaulichung der Teichmaße...


Das ist natürlich Problematisch mit Pflanzen.


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> .
> Ich möchte auch nur einfach das es den Tieren gut geht.



Dann sorge dafür, dass ihnen schnellstmöglich 8000L Wasser oder mehr zur Verfügung stehen. Noch sind sie zwar recht klein, aber unter diesen Verhältnissen sind Probleme absehbar.

Ob Sofortmaßnahmen notwendig sind ist schwer zu sagen. Dazu benötigt man tagesaktuelle Wasserwerte. Vor allem Nitrit und O2, sowie PH sollten überwacht werden. Das grüne Wasser als Solches macht den Fischen nichts, 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## teichibald (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

nabend Koi 2010,

glaube hier liegt einfach nur ein missverständnis vor. in deinem ersten post hast du geschrieben:



> Teichgröße in m²
> 6-7
> Größte Teichtiefe in m
> 1,5
> ...



nehmen wir mal 6m² an, dann ist das Teichvolumen ((L x B) x T) 6m² x 1,5m = 9m³
9m³ x 1000 = 9000 Liter  

MfG

teichibald


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo Koi_2010 (ich fände einen realen Namen irgendwie netter ).

Dein Teich hat ganz sicher nicht nur 2500 Liter... Das sah man eigentlich schon auf den ersten Bildern. 
Ob der Teich dauerhaft koigeeignet ist, ist dann jedoch noch eine andere Frage, über welche sich trefflich diskutieren (nicht streiten!) läßt.

Die grüne Farbe kommt von den Schwebalgen, welche in diesem Teich mit den wenigen sichtbaren Pflanzen in den zwei Ecken einfach zu wenig Nährstoffkonkurrenten haben.
Lies Dir bitte mal diesen Beitrag dazu durch. Ich denke, dort findest Du einige Ansatzpunkte zur Lösung des Problems.


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo,

zur Teichgröße:

Ich würde folgende Rechnung anstellen:

Obere Stufe:

((2,5+2,0)/2)x3 x 0,3 = 2,025

Untere Stufe
((1,5 + 1)/2)x 2 x 1,2 =3,0

Ziehen wir noch ein ein wenig Volumen durch die Schrägen Teichwände ab, würde ich auf 4,5 - 4,8 Kubikmeter kommen.

Dafür wäre dannd er Filter zu klein und auch wenn man den Tenor des Forums nimmt, für Koi zu klein.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Koi_2010_ (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Sorry Annett, mein Name ist Maik...

Ups, habe ich mich wirklich verrechnet...
Zu meiner Verteidigung, als Mediengestalter rechnet man nicht so oft eine Literangabe aus.

Morgen wird dann erstmal das ein Wasserdiagnose-Set gekauft.
Sollen wir dann die Probe selbst machen, oder lieber nochmal durch das Zoogeschäft überprüfen lassen.

Zu den Pflanzen:
Ich weiß nicht die Namen der Pflanzen, da Sie schon im alten Teich drin waren.
Die Pflanzen befinden sich in Pflanzenkörben ohne jegliches Substrat, nur Bachlaufsteine die wir schon wie die Jahre zu vor verwendeten.

Habe mir aber auch schon eine Liste mit der in Frage kommenden Pflanzen erstellt.
Suche nun einen Shop bei dem ich kommenden Woche dann die Pflanzen bestelle.
Welche Pflanzen würdet Ihr uns denn empfehlen?

Wegen dem Vliesfilter...
Wäre es auch möglich das ich eine Filterkammer mit Vlies ausstatte?
Oder doch eine serielle Filtereinheit?

Zur UV zu meiner Verteidigung.
(seit der verwendung der UV auch keine Fadenalgen mehr)
Hätte gedacht das es allgemein die Nährstoffe der Algen abtötet.
Jedoch nicht daran, das die toten Algen wieder als Nährstoff dienen.
Wieder was dazu gelernt.

Eisenmangel...
Wie bekommen wir das ohne Chemiekeule in den Griff?


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo,


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> Sollen wir dann die Probe selbst machen, oder lieber nochmal durch das Zoogeschäft überprüfen lassen.


Na wenn du schon selbst testen kannst, warum solltest du dann noch ins Zoogeschäft? Die Tests sind nicht kompliziert.



Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen befinden sich in Pflanzenkörben ohne jegliches Substrat, nur Bachlaufsteine die wir schon wie die Jahre zu vor verwendeten.


Dann scheidet das Substrat ja eigentlich als Nährstofflieferant aus.


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzen würdet Ihr uns denn empfehlen?


__ Hornkraut könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. 


Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> Wegen dem Vliesfilter...
> Wäre es auch möglich das ich eine Filterkammer mit Vlies ausstatte?
> Oder doch eine serielle Filtereinheit?


Such mal nach "low Budget Vliesfilter"  Als erste Maßnahme wird es die dort gezeigte Eimerkonstruktion sicherlich tun, auf Dauer mußt du halt was besseres bauen.  Schau dich mal in der selbstbauecke um. Mangels Bedarf kenne ich mich da nicht so aus, aber es gibt schon einige Spezialisten.



Koi_2010_ schrieb:


> Hätte gedacht das es allgemein die Nährstoffe der Algen abtötet.
> Jedoch nicht daran, das die toten Algen wieder als Nährstoff dienen.
> Wieder was dazu gelernt.


In der Natur wird alles, was tot ist zu neuen Nährstoffen. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Koi_2010_ (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Werde wohl dann Morgen mir die "Sera aqua-test box" kaufen.
Und im Anschluss die aktuellen Wasserwerte posten.

Wegen der Bepflanzung dachte ich an:

__ Wasserpest
__ Hornkraut
__ Pfennigkraut
__ Schilf
__ Rohrkolben
Teichbinse
__ Froschlöffel


----------



## Redlisch (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo,

__ Pfennigkraut ist eher eine Uferplanze, auch wenn sie von da gerne Richtung Wasser wächst.
__ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben sind nichts für Folienteiche, die machen u.U. einen schweizer Käse aus der Folie.

Axel


----------



## Koi_2010_ (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Danke für die Info.
Jedoch für den seriellen Pflanzenfilter wären sie doch ok, oder?


----------



## teichibald (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Nabend,

@ Redlisch

Das mit den __ Rohrkolben ist meines Erachtens nur ein Schauermärchen, bin ein absoluter neuling was Teich angeht, wollte aber gern nen Rohrkolben im Teich haben. Haben immer wieder gehört das man es lassen sollte weil Löcher entstehen könnten. Wollten uns damit aber nicht abfinden und haben mal das ganze internet auf den Kopf gestellt um eine bestätigung zu bekommen das Rohrkolben die Folie löchert. 
Ergebnis -> wir haben keinen einzigen Bericht gefunden in dem das zutraf. Ganz im Gegenteil, viele berichteten das sie seit über 20 Jahren Rohrkolben im Teich haben ohne Probleme, einzig negatives war das es wohl sehr schnell wachsen würde, was wir definitiv nun auch bestätigen können.

Haben uns 2 Rohrkolbenableger aus dem Garten in den Teich gestellt 

MfG

teichibald


----------



## Redlisch (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

@ Teichbaldi (mich nennt man übrigens Axel ...)

es gibt verschiedene __ Rohrkolben und bei Typha latifolia (__ Breitblättriger Rohrkolben) würde ich nicht darum wetten das es es nicht schaffen würde....

Auf der Arbeit haben wir einen großen Teich  der mit Lehm abgedichtet ist, bei Bauarbeiten für einen Steg mußte auch etwas von den besagten Rohrkolben raus, die Ryzome sahen aus wie Speerspitzen und waren ziemlich hart. Irgendwo müsste hier im Forum auch noch ein Foto davon sein, die anderen Rohrkolben kann man sicherlich nehmen.

Ich schrieb auch u.U. und nicht das sie es 100% machen  

Axel


----------



## Boxerfan (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo, ich pflanze __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben in Speisfäßer und stelle die dann in den Teich. So bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Plätscher (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*



Redlisch schrieb:


> @ Teichbaldi (mich nennt man übrigens Axel ...)
> 
> es gibt verschiedene __ Rohrkolben und bei Typha latifolia (__ Breitblättriger Rohrkolben) würde ich nicht darum wetten das es es nicht schaffen würde....
> 
> Axel



Moin Axel,

vergleich mal einen Rhizomtrieb von __ Schilf und vom großen Rohrkolben, da fällt dir der Unterschied sofort auf. Der eine ist richtig spitz und hart, der andere ist dicker und an der Spitze abgerundeter. Auch wenn sich eine Trieb des Rohrkolben in einer Falte verfängt kann er sie nicht durchstossen sondern weicht aus. Schilf dagegen bohrt sich durch.

Die einzige "Gefahr" beim Rohrkolben ist seine vermehrungsfreude und die kann man durch eine Wurzelsperre eingrenzen. Ich rupfe einfach alles raus was zu viel ist und bekomme so gut Nährstoffe aus dem Teich.


----------



## teichibald (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

mahlzeit Axel, 

wollte dir auch nichts unterstellen und genauso wenig behaupten das es auf keinen Fall passieren könnte nur haben wir halt keinen Beleg dafür finden können weshalb ich es mal als Schauermärchen bezeichnet hab.

Wollte da nur mal drauf hinweisen, da der __ Rohrkolben unsere erste Pflanzenwahl war, und wir dann ziemlich verunsichert/entäuscht waren als es hieß den sollten wir nicht nehmen. 

MfG

Henrik


----------



## Koi_2010_ (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Sachen sind bestellt.
Da der Händler davon mal wieder garnichts da hatte...

Sera aqua-test box
__ Wasserpest
__ Hornkraut
__ Pfennigkraut
__ Schilf
__ Rohrkolben
Teichbinse
__ Froschlöffel
Sobald dann das Test-Set da ist, poste icih die aktuellen Werte.

Sieb und Vliesfilter befindet sich nun auch schon in der Bauphase...


----------



## Koi_2010_ (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

So aktuelle Wasserwerte.

ph = 7,5
Gesamthärte = 9°dh
Ammomium/Ammoniak = 0,5mg/l
Nitrit = 0,0mg/l
Nitrat = 10mg/l
Phosphat = 0-0,25mg/l
Eisen = 0,0mg/l
Morgen sind dran (Tageslicht war schon weg).

Kupfer =
Calcium =
Chlor = 
Magnesium =
Sauerstoff =
Silikat =
Die restlichen Wasserpflanzen muss ich noch drauf warten... 

Defentetiv Eisenmangel...
Wie bekommen wir das mit dem Eisen in ein Gleichgewicht (ohne die chemische Keule)?
Hat da jemand ein paar Tipps.
Da wenn die nächsten Wasserpflanzenkommen, sollte das Wasser doch schon optimal sein.

Ist es richtig, dass ein Eisenmangel den Fischen nichts ausmacht, erst wenn der Wert höher als 0,5mg/l ist wird es schädlich für die Fische?

Wie schauts wegen der Gesammthärte aus?
Da habe ich noch leider nix gefunden...


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo Henrik



> Das mit den __ Rohrkolben ist meines Erachtens nur ein Schauermärchen,



Ist es leider nicht...
Im Teich meines Bruders, Folienteich aber als Naturteich  angelegt und nur wenige Goldfische ohne Fütterung drin, hat Rohrkolben  auf einer Fläche von ca 2m² die Folie gelöchert wie einen Schweizer Käse. War auf dieser Fläche  etwas eingezwängt weil mein Bruder es wie eine Mulde angelegt hatte.  Anstatt auszuweichen hat er den direkten Weg genommen.....

Ich weiß nun nicht welche Sorte es war aber ich vergleiche es mal mit dem Bambus. Es gibt solchen und solchen.Ein Risiko würde ich nicht eingehen wenns mein Teich wäre und habe nach den Erfahrungen meines Bruders  Abstand genommen.

Gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo Ulla.

Hat Dein Bruder davon zufällig Fotos gemacht, die er über Dich den Forum zur Verfügung stellen würde?
Er kann sich natürlich auch gern selbst hier anmelden...
Bisher hielt ich die Verteufelung des Rohrkolbens auch für übertrieben, da ich bisher keinen einzigen (Bild)Beweis gesehen habe. Deine Information stößt meine diesbezügliche Meinung jedoch nun wieder über den Haufen. 

@Maik
Man kann nach meinem Wissen in Teichen nur äußerst selten freies Eisen nachweisen. Eisenmangelsymptome treten im Allgemeinen nur an den jüngsten Blättern einer Pflanze auf. Diese werden dann richtig hellgelb bis weiß. http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ips/gartenbau/09827/bild_0_104.jpg so z.B.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall mehr Pflanzen setzen, auch Unterwasserpflanzen und an den Pflanzstellen ein geeignetes Substrat einbringen. Da kann auch ruhig etwas gelblicher Lehm dabei sein. Dieser puffert Dir einige Spurenelement...


----------



## Nobby (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo Maik,

hast du die UVC neu gekauft oder gebraucht?
Eine UV-Röhre sollte jeweils zu Beginn der Saison gewechselt werden um 100 % Leistung zu erreichen.


----------



## Koi_2010_ (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Die UV war ein Neukauf.
Und wir kontrolieren fast täglich die Funktion des Leuchtmittels.
Ansonsten tauschen wir sie halbjährlich aus.

Kam am Wochende leider nicht mehr dazu die restlichen Wasserwerte zu messen.
Dies hole ich aber heute nach.

Wegen Wasserpflanzen, auf die warte ich immer noch! :evil...

Wie siehts denn mit der Gesamthärte des Wassers aus?
9°dh, ist das zu wenig, zuviel oder ein guter Wert?
Habe im Netz teileweise Werte von bis zu 35°dh gesehen, wo es hies die seien Ok?!:

P.s. 
Das Wasser wird von Tag zu Tag klarer, obwohl wir eigentlich nichts gemacht haben,
außer die erste Filterkammer mit Vlies (unbehandeltes) nachgerüstet.
Was nun wöchentlich ausgewechselt wird.
Man kann schon fast wieder bis zum Grund gucken....


----------



## Koi_2010_ (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

So zuhause angekommen und restliche Werte gemessen.
Pflanzen immer noch nicht da...

ph = 7,5
Gesamthärte = 9°dGH
Ammomium/Ammoniak = 0,5mg/l
Nitrit = 0,0mg/l
Nitrat = 10mg/l
Phosphat = 0-0,25mg/l
Eisen = 0,0mg/l
Kupfer = 0,0mg/l
Karbonathärte = 6°dKH

Calcium, Chlor, Magnesium, Sauerstoff und Silikat konnte ich nicht messen, da ich bemerkt habe das ich dafür keine Testmittel im Koffer habe.

Noch dazu mal direkt die Gesamthärte des Leitungswassers gemessen, und siehe da 8°dGH
Nun kann man auch wieder zum Grund schauen, jedoch die Pflanzen sehen nicht so dolle aus.

Jedoch weiterhin gelblich/braune Blätter und man merkt so langsam das sie eingehen.
Ist das nun wegen dem Eisenmangel oder wegen dem Wetter das nun auch in der letzten Zeit kühler war als zuvor die schönen Sommertage?


----------



## teichibald (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

@ ulla,

das ist ja interessant, kann mich anett nur anschließen, wäre super wenn du da noch ein paar hintergrundinfos besorgen könntest. Zb. welche Folie, dicke, material, welche art von __ Rohrkolben. Bilder wären auch super. Wie schon gesagt haben noch keinen Beleg dafür finden können. Dein Bericht wäre der erste und somit sehr wichtig.
Oder könnte es sein das zwischen dem rohrkolben auch noch __ Schilf gewachsen ist ? Versteh mich nicht falsch, allerdings sehen die Schilfblätter den breitblättrigem rohrkolben sehr ähnlich und das Schilf die Folie löchert liest und hört man öfter. 

Sei es wie es sei, mehr bzw. genauere infos/fotos wären wirklich super vielleicht kannst deinen Bruder ja mal bei gelegenheit ausquetschen. 

schönen abend noch 

Henrik

P.S.: @ koi_2010 ... wo haste den bestellt ?


----------



## Koi_2010_ (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

bei zooplus.de


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Moin,

wenn Ihr noch Pflanzen sucht: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29005


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Hallo

ich weiß nicht hab ich´s vielleicht überlesen 

Deine Pflanzen leiden an Co2- Mangel

mfG


----------



## teichibald (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

@ Koi_2010_

Da hab ich meine auch her, die Pflanzen kommen direkt von einer großgärtnerei und die verschickt nur Mittwochs und Donnerstags. Steht auch bei Zooplus auf der Seite. Also denke ich mal bekommst die Freitag oder Samstag geliefert.

MfG

teichibald


----------



## Koi_2010_ (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wasser grün, Pflanzen gelb.*

Das erklärt auch dann die Teil-Lieferung.
Wie gesagt Wasser wird wieder von Tag zu Tag klarer...
Nun ist auch noch ein Skimmer in der Bauphase.

Sobal alles fertig ist gibts wieder Bilders..


----------

